# Dynamark DP1028e cross reference/exploded view



## wawaon (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking for an exploded view for the parts of this machine online - I need to order some braking parts and springs or someone's going to lose a finger (or more!).

It's branded NOMA Outdoor Products, but the serial labesl sticker says
Dynamark Plus, DP1028E and gives a model number specific 584249

From what I've been told by a dealer, Noma sold to Murray, who sold to Briggs & Stratton. I've written Murray (online) but no response in 2 days. Google searches haven't been successful

Any suggestions are welcome as to where I should start to find a cross reference and exploded parts diagram. I'm about a 1 hr drive from the closest local repair shop, who wasn't sure he was able to start tracking cross reference details for me. 

Thank you for your replies !


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

wawaon, Welcome to start
Can you post a picture? Lots of guys here are smart enough to guide you to a similar model (snowblowers don't fall far from the tree).
Flat out guess, we can probably find your exact schematic through Murray.
What's the problem with the machine?


----------

